# Yamaha M-80 Monster house amp



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

This is my amp.
Price is negotiable.Make me an offer.

Yamaha M 80 Amplifier | eBay

http://legendaryamps.com/latest.html

I benched this amp at 285watts per channel @ 8ohms both channel driven and 335 one channel driven.
407 watts per channel @ 4ohms both driven and 501 one channel driven.
With no clipping visible.
Frequency response was incredible 238khz.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Payday bump.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow...thats a nice one. I wish i still had my M-70 , C-70 and T-70 set up that i bought while overseas in the navy about 30 years ago.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

That is some very serious wattage from back in the day.
I still have my Yamaha equipment from the 80's with my A720 putting out I believe 105watts per channel.
Good stuff made back then. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah,this amp is really ahead of its time.They did a lot of crazy engineering in Japan.The thing is really a class A/AB/G/H design.I figure they did this to cut down on heat when its in Cass A mode.Which in itself is something Ive never seen before.It slowly bias's itself upwards if that makes any sense.
I plugged it into a digital watt meter and when class A is engaged it slowly goes from drawing 60 watts(at idle in AB mode) to around 150 watts idle over a period of about a minute.
I hate to sell it because I wanted one for decades but I really need the money.Nobody is buying anything on Ebay right now.Dead of Winter,right after Christmas and right before Tax refund checks come out.Worst time to sell anything.
I could do $400 on it plus shipping if done on Paypal.

The pictures do not do it justice.This color black is hard to photograph.It is really in excellent condition.In this shape they usually go for $700-$800.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

SOLD!


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

How much does this bad boy weigh?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Right around 50lbs.
The Adcom Im selling weighs 46lbs and this one is slightly heavier.


----------

